# depression after taking ecstasy?



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I took some ecstasy 2 nights ago at a party and it was awesome. I now feel so depressed. It like amplified my depression by a million. Is there anyway to shake this depressed feeling? Anyone else have experience with mdma?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

On a comedown then basically?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

You probably took too much..serotonin production overload...youve depleted your reserves and now you need to give your brain time to get back to normal production capacity.


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

Could look into the supplement 5htp which is the building block to serotonin. Lots of people use it after 'partying'. I'd suggest reading up on it before taking it but since you're willing to ingest random pills, a couple herbal supplements aint gonna hurt ya.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

When I did it I felt better after 1-2 days. If my memory serves me correctly my "friend" did use 5-htp to feel better quicker during comedowns. He claimed that with enthusiasm, "it does work!", but I never bothered to try it for myself.

Can you eat anything? With my experiences you feel really good for a few hours, then for 1-2 days you won't be able to swallow any food. I had to drink orange juice. I also nibbled some skin off the insides of my cheek. This is the most stupid **** I've ever done in HS. I'm glad I never got exposed to the other harder drugs as I had some serious attention-whoring issues that somehow ambushed me in my later high school years. I heard biting the insides of your cheeks means you got bad quality (impure) pills ?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I felt sort of spacey for a few days afterwards but not depressed. Had that feeling you get after a brief vacation romance. I'd say I was in a better mood than normal. I didn't take a huge dose though.

My mouth was messed up from the biting. I could eat okay but my inner cheeks and tongue were all chewed up. I'd say it was worth it. MDMA is my favorite drug.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

uffie said:


> I took some ecstasy 2 nights ago at a party and it was awesome. I now feel so depressed. It like amplified my depression by a million. Is there anyway to shake this depressed feeling? Anyone else have experience with mdma?


how many tabs is some? thats normal. like someone already stated you depleted your feel good chemical stores. dont screw around with it for a couple of months. and you do know not to take that when your going to be heavily physically active like club dancing right? they dont do it anymore down here but clubs in seaside heights use to always have ambulances parked out front due to somebody always dropping on the dance floor while taking e.

first time i took it was at a sleep over full packed house party that lasted for 3 weeks. due to the overheating e causes everybody was half naked. we covered the windows with blankets and had black lights running in every room of the house it was trippy.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I did it again last night. I still haven't gone to bed, but I do have some 5htp that I'm going to take.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

MDMA causes you to burn through your 'feel good' chemicals and hormones. Replacing them with 5-HTP for seretonin, and Tyrosine or Dopa-Mucuna for dopamine will help. Water, fruits, and veggies will help in general also. Processed junk food can make it worse. Time itself works too.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I feel like complete **** right now.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Agree, 5htp can help.

Too much can mess you up. Molly made me feel great then after constant use, it screwed me over. I would say that it is important to save your rolls for once in a blue moon. And while you're at it, stay away from that synthetic sh*t.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Omg I feel so ****img bad right mow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You really should use ecstasy sparingly, like only a few times a year. I think the reason I didn't get depressed afterwards was because there were several weeks, usually months between each usage.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

done it 3 or 4 times wnhen i was 16 felt awesome, no comedown and i could eat just fine. weed tho made me depressed once or twice back then.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

glass of protein two times a day, b vitamins, c vitamin


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I feel a lot better than I did yesterday. I think my current situation made it worse.


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh E yup feel fantastic like anything is possible and actually go and do some of it if possible but then u comedown and feel like ****


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

HAVE NO FEAR, DOCTOR E IS HERE!

Eat A LOT OF FRUITS & VEGGIES & ICECREAM!

Do your best to force your butt to go running!! You're gonna feel the serotonin just going nuts in your head from running (making ya feel so good)!
And well.... I would say 5-htp... but it's too late, though it never hurts! 

And if you're comedown really is bad bad nasty... buy better things next time or check what you're getting. My rolls are always pretty thick and clean and I mix in with Molly so I keep it kewlll.... can't wait to roll again :boogie


----------

